# Steel Leaders



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just curious if having your jig heads attached to a steel leader will deter walleye from biting? There seems to be a lot of pike mixed in with the walleye and that equals a lot of lost bait.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I am editing my post, I think I still am feeling the effects from lastnight. I use the black ones sometimes. It all depends on the conditions and the fish are acting. I guess I would have to say no though. For the most part I use one, but I don't use jigs either. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the steel leader to a jighead. Not sure if it spooks fish, but I know it limits the action of the jig head.
If your catching alot of pike mixed in and loosing tackle, you might want to look at going to a braided line (no leader) this will help quite a bit.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> I'm not a fan of the steel leader to a jighead. Not sure if it spooks fish, but I know it limits the action of the jig head.
> If your catching alot of pike mixed in and loosing tackle, you might want to look at going to a braided line (no leader) this will help quite a bit.


I am using braided line! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Booster said:


> I think I still am feeling the effects from lastnight.


You will have to tell us all about it in the BP!! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of the steel leader to a jighead. Not sure if it spooks fish, but I know it limits the action of the jig head.
> ...


Really?? What diameter of braided? 
I guess I don't know what to tell you..

I cant think of the last time I lost a jig to a pike using braided line, I usually use 10/2 or 14/6 fireline.

Just set the hook quicker and get them in the lip.. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am using 20/6 Power Pro.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

leo Iused 7strand leaders on jigs in heavy pike areas they worked great I use to get the 7 strand from cabelas, or net craft? I also use it on tipups walleyes dont mind at all It is small diameter tie direct to jig or small snap swivel works to


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you!!!


----------

